#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Власти Москвы передали буддистам нежилые помещения

## Борис Оширов

http://www.portal-credo.ru/site/?act=news&id=98363

----------

Bob (01.02.2013), Galina (01.02.2013), Joy (02.02.2013), Аурум (01.02.2013), Мингалаба (02.02.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

Центр "Ламы Цонкапы", и так 14 лет находился по этому адресу. (Лютеране наверное тоже по прежнему адресу были). Это просто продление договора. Если только правда "безвозмездно", но судя по "информированности" автора заметки, наверное как и прежде-аренда на льготных условиях.

----------

Zom (02.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Теоретически, если ЦЛЦ и вправду официальная религиозная организация, может быть и безвозмездное пользование. Но он в этом подвале уже годы.

----------


## Нико

Надо же, ура, а то на аренду слишком много денег всегда уходило. В том числе и с продаж мизерного тиража книг геше Тинлея.

----------

Ersh (03.02.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

На аренду как раз минимум уходил (хватило бы мизерных взносов т.к народу было много), гораздо больше тогда уходило на снятие двух квартир и зарплату переводчику-всего в три раза больше чем все платежи по центру.

----------


## Ондрий

всегда было интересно - а жильцы не жаловались? особенно после ритуалов, там же такой большой и громкий барабан....

----------


## Дубинин

А как-же, жаловались, комиссии приходили, днём  децибелы позволяли, а после девяти всё стихало понемногу, ЦОГи в 19-00 начинались.

----------

Ондрий (03.02.2013)

----------


## Neljorma

> Центр "Ламы Цонкапы", и так 14 лет находился по этому адресу. (Лютеране наверное тоже по прежнему адресу были). Это просто продление договора. Если только правда "безвозмездно", но судя по "информированности" автора заметки, наверное как и прежде-аренда на льготных условиях.


На самом деле, согласовали безвозмездное пользование, так и есть. Подтверждающие документы есть. Нужно оформить договор. Т.е. расторгается договор аренды (возмездный) и заключается уже согласованный безвозмедный. Закон давно предусматривает такое право, года два точно. ЦЛЦ долго раскачивался просто. Если у других ДЦ помещения в аренде городские (договор аренды с ДИ г. Москвы), то можно легко оформить безвозм. Если не тормозить, а активно подойти к вопросу решение займет не много времени и сил. Вот новое помещение добыть сложней будет, но тоже реально. Если замотивировться на эту задачу, то вполне  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (18.03.2013)

----------


## Neljorma

> всегда было интересно - а жильцы не жаловались? особенно после ритуалов, там же такой большой и громкий барабан....


Жильцы жалуются в любом случае  :Smilie:  Даже если Центр в подвале, а труба засорилась на 5 этаже, все равно "эти нехристи" виноваты, нашаманили ))) Комиссии насылают всяческие, сантехников, с радостно курочащих стену дабы "посмотреть трубу". Ну все как всгда, "секта" ж, значит все беды от них.  :Smilie:  Но до "холокостов" не доходило. То ли ЦЛЦ повезло, старо-московский дом, жильцы мирные более-менее, то ли благословения Учителя и молитвы смягчили нрав граждан с активной ЖП... Получается сосуществовать и принимать ситуацию без особой опасности для жизней членов и посетителей центра. 
А барабан большой молчит, ему никак там нельзя, это точно  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А барабан большой молчит, ему никак там нельзя, это точно


Барабанщика потому что нет  :Cry:

----------

Galina (20.03.2013)

----------

